# Best Minivan for under $5K?



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

So I found out last week we are expecting our third child! We currently drive a Hundai Elantra 03 and a 98 Izusu Hombre truck (will sell it)

And so I think we're going to want to get a minivan or something like it. We do not buy on credit, so we have to save the money in cash.

Please help me create a list of desirable vans.

We have a almost 4-yr old in a EFTA, and a 15 month old in a Radian XTSL.

Advice?? What should I look for? I know NOTHING about cars.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry- don't know much but I have an Elantra 05 and just fyi- it fits three in the back- two radians (1 forward, 1 rear) and a booster. Also a friend once swore by honda minivans built in the late 90's. She said they were cheap and of great quality but I never looked into it.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I drive a 2000 honda odyssey. We bought it used maybe 4 years ago? It's still in great shape and I love it! Hondas run forever. We have talked about selling it to get the 8-seater odyssey, as I am pregnant with #4, myself. I think it would probably go for around $5K, but I haven't actually looked to see what people are pricing them at.


----------



## emmasclogs (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually a 2000 Honda seems to be going for more than 5K. I have been looking for a van in the same price range but am not finding much- the occasional Toyota Sienna from 99-2002 is between 5000-6000 but I think used car prices are a little on the high side around here. I would look at Hondas, Toyotas, and maybe Nissans. I want to get one that is 10-12 years old with around 100,000 miles or less.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Mazda MPVs got good ratings in consumer reports. I think there was a year or 2 to avoid but otherwise they're good vans. Pick up the most recent car issue of consumer Reports- they'll have a used car best buy section broken down into price ranges.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been driving a KIA Sedona since it was new in 03. My BIL worked for a Kia dealer for several years and my DH was a master auto technician until a few years ago so we know cars. The Kias made after 02 are very reliable and inexpensive to buy used. BIL oversaw the service team and the Sedonas were rarely in for anything other than routine maintenance. I bought my van new and I literally have never had a single issue with it and it has over 110k miles on it now. We have changed the oil, belts, brakes, plugs, tires and headlights, that is it. It was driven hard in the past (like serious road warrior for a few years when I worked all over the country) but now is a mommy car. It handles great in the snow! I really did not want to drive a minivan, and hated the fact that I had to give up my volkswagen Golf, but I have grown to appreciate the Kia because it is so issue-free and parts do not cost a fortune like the vw.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone else??


----------



## mama2eb (Feb 28, 2007)

We just went through this! Also try to not ever have a car payment. We are expecting #3 and just bought a 2000 Odyssey for $3900...really high miles..180,000 but only 2 owners, came from a person that deals in high end autos and is a mechanic, and is running smoothly. We actually were seeing similar mileage for closer to 6,000 around here..ug. We save it for when we are having an outing and drive our smaller cars whenever possible...2006 Sonata and 1997 Corolla...all paid for. We were nervous about the mileage so did a lot of research and noticed many people reporting their odyssey's running into the 250's. We used to have a 1990 Plymoth Grand Voyager that had only 100k, one owner, and all service records but everything just started to fall apart within 10,000 miles. The car issue of Consumer Reports is very useful. Oh we also looked at the MPV for the smaller size and mpg but they are very small and the 3rd row seems to be right against the back window glass...however I know 3 children families that like this vehicle. Considered the Kia as well for price and safety in the newer models. We have bought 3 vehicles off of craigslist and not been sorry..just have to take some extra steps to make sure you are not getting screwed. This is hard work so good luck!!!


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

2 weeks ago we bought a 1999 Odyssey for $5000. It has 101K miles, and I was initially hesitant - I hadn't bought a car for a long time (our newest car is a 2001, bought new) and it seemed like a lot of money for such an old car. But, the people we bought it from had all the service records and it was in superior condition. One thin spot on the carpet where your foot rests when you drive, and a small stain on the back floor mat from one of their twins. No scuffs or nicks on the dashboard, no broken knobs, nothing like most of our cars have







. Also, used cars do seem to be at a premium right now. Everything else I looked at in the $5000 was not much newer and had much higher miles.

I love this van! It drives a lot like the Civic we already own, so I was comfortable from the get go. It has 2 very wide captains chairs in the 2nd row, and the 3rd seat is pretty generous as well. Unlike our Chevy van, where the storage area is flat and things slide around, the Honda has a deep well for storage which is great for groceries as nothing falls out when you open the rear hatch. The owner claimed to be getting 25 miles to the gallon, and we have only filled it once (on a 300 mile trip) so this seems to be accurate. My daughter drives the Civic (a 2000) that we bought in 2005 when she was 16. In all that time it has only been to the shop twice, and then just for routing maintenance. The only thing it has required is oil changes, spark plugs once, and tires once. We are about to put in a new battery. From the maintenance records the seller gave us, the same looks to be true for the Odyssey.

My only (minor) complaint about the Odyssey is that the head rests in the 3rd row obstruct my vision a tiny bit out the back window. I took them out because no one ever rides back there.

Our van wasn't advertised. It was parked on the street with a for sale on it near where my Dad lives and he called them for me. It had only been parked out there one day. If you see one, you may not want to hesitate too much.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Today, my folks just told us they will give us 3K to add to our 5K we've saved for a minivan! So, what is the best minivan for $8,000? Years?

Features I'd like include keyless entry and dual power sliding doors. What is the highest mileage you'd buy a used vehicle with? Do any minivans have more than 3 latch seats?

We have currently a 4-y-old in a Britax Frontier SICT, an almost-2-yr old RF in a Radian XTSL, and one on the way due November who will start out in a keyfit 30.

Sell me on your used van!!!


----------

